# Round Bases for Avery Mallard FB



## Flightstopper44 (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone know where to order round bases for my Avery Mallard FB


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I ordered some last year from Avery, call their customer service. Pretty common to run across them on classified sites too. I think Mack's prairie wings carried them too.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Google search it. I think I remember seeing them somewhere.


----------



## GooseMonkey (Mar 4, 2009)

Motion Bases ,,,,LOOK UP MACKSPW WEB SITE they have EM


----------

